# My Nintendo Leaf Ticket Reward



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 8, 2018)

I was checking My Nintendo and in Pocket Camp Rewards and this was there:


I don't whether it's a starting gift, special offer or what; needless to say I took advantage of this promotion.^^


----------



## SweetyBaby (Jan 9, 2018)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2018)

yup! they're free for linking up your mynintendo account! But they're a 1 time deal however. You can't redeem them again.


----------

